# Is this normal Dp or someting else.



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

For the past 2 years I have been experiencing symptoms that I think are DP. These symptoms have been getting progressively worse. I am a fairly anxious person and am stressed easily. I also usually keep my emotions to myself. I think this may have contributed to my symptoms. My question is: Are these normal symptoms of DP?

Here?s a little background. I am 18 years old. I am a senior in high school. I do not take drugs or smoke. No medical problems. I have never told anyone of these feelings or gotten help. They do not necessarily keep me from functioning or hinder me to the point where I would seek professional help.

Symptoms: It is very hard to describe what I feel... Anyways, here it is. Several times throughout the week I feel disconnected from reality. It usually lasts for a few hours. I will be doing something and then I feel like my body separates and I completely space off. My body will feel like it is separated from my mind and that my body is automated or something. It is like my body is doing all the work and my mind is along for the ride, but I know it isn?t the case when it is happening. In reality I still have control, but in that mind state it feels like I don?t. My body seems unreal. Kind of like my mind is the only thing there is. It feels like this the world is fake and I am going to wake up from it, like a dream. It seems that I have no care or worries when this happens. It feels like my mind just stops and says, ? Hey, what the hell is going on. Am I dreaming? What are all of these people doing here. Am I human? How can this be?? What am I. It is almost like I have come to a new level of self-awareness where I question where and what I am. A few times I have looked in the mirror and not completely recognized myself. I knew it was me? its just that something would look different.

I have also had some visual disturbances that were diagnosed as an optical migraine. There is no type of headache associated with this specific type of migraine. At the time I didn?t think that this would be associated with the weird feelings so I didn?t mention it. I think that it may be associated to this problem. I had an MRI, ect. Nothing out of the ordinary was found. Maybe this is associated? Maybe it is a separate issue?. I don?t know.

This has happened countless times. The feelings are usually the same. At times I feel like I am surrounding by my mind rather than seeing out of my own eyes. It is hard to explain for it is a completely foreign feeling. It is like my mind starts to float away and for awhile I almost forget that I am a person. I am hoping these strange feelings will go away after I get out of high school and relieve some stress.

Keep in mind whenever these feelings occur, I am aware that they are only illusions and I still am aware of reality at the same time. I am a normal person, I am not a crazy or anything.

Are these normal signs of DP? If so, how long did it take to wear off? What should I do about this? ( Besides going to a physician or physiatrist) Has anyone else had visual problems?
Thanks for reading this and responding.

Sorry for the disorganized mess.


----------



## emma lee (Apr 26, 2006)

> It is almost like I have come to a new level of self-awareness where I question where and what I am. A few times I have looked in the mirror and not completely recognized myself. I knew it was me? its just that something would look different.


i know exactly how you feel

i'm 15/f

and i feel like that sometimes, it's really unerving!

you feel like you're in this wierd alternate level of self awareness, almost as though you're observing yourself!

and then you feel like this is some wierd phenomena that you're not supposed to feel

it's scary, but know that you're not crazy and other people have the exact same feelings!


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you feel fear and panic along with the DP? That is when it gets hairy.


----------

